# EtherCat Fehlermeldung TwinCat



## Mattin81 (19 April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche derzeit mit einer Beckhoff CX9001-0001 und dem Beispielprogramm MiniSlaveSample.pro von Beckhoff ein paar Daten zu übertragen.

Leider bekomme ich aber im System Manager ständig die folgende fehlermeldung:

Error    TCPLC (801)    19.04.2010 07:58:29 928 ms    TcSocketHelper.lib::FB_SocketListen::Handle:0x Local:[0] Remote:[0], error:0x00000006


kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? weiß derzeit gar nicht, wo da nun das problem liegen könnte.

Vielen Dank schon mal und Gruß

Martin


(ich benutze System Manager Vers. 2.11.0 Twincat 2.11.1539)


----------



## witkatz (23 April 2010)

Hi Martin

Kannst du auf dem CX9000 eine Konfiguration ohne das PLC-Projekt starten? Dazu im System Manager (natürlich eingeloggt auf dem CX)
-> PLC-Projekt entfernen,
-> aktivieren und im Konfigmodus starten.
-> Freerun aktivieren

Alternativ zum Freerun kannst du auch eine IO-Task mit Autostart anlegen und ein paar Variablen mit der Hardware verknüpfen. Damit lässt sich feststellen, ob der Fehler auf der Hardware- oder auf der SPS-Seite liegt.

Gruß,
witkatz


----------



## trinitaucher (23 April 2010)

Mattin81 schrieb:


> ich versuche derzeit mit einer Beckhoff CX9001-0001 und dem Beispielprogramm *MiniSlaveSample.pro* von Beckhoff ein paar Daten zu übertragen.
> 
> Leider bekomme ich aber im System Manager ständig die folgende fehlermeldung:
> 
> Error    TCPLC (801)    19.04.2010 07:58:29 928 ms    TcSocketHelper.lib::FB_SocketListen::Handle:0x Local:[0] Remote:[0], error:0x00000006


In der Überschrift schreibst du "Ether*CAT*", das Beispielprogramm ist laut Google aber für das Supplement "IEC60870-5-10x" (Fernwirkprotokoll):
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p...cplclibiec870_5_101slave_samples.htm&id=14513

Was genau willst du machen?


----------



## Mattin81 (23 April 2010)

ich würd gerne mit dem Beispielprogramm Daten übertragen.
Also Einzelmeldungen, Doppelmeldungen usw (über das 104er Protokoll)

Läuft das nicht über EtherCat?


----------



## trinitaucher (23 April 2010)

Mattin81 schrieb:


> Läuft das nicht über EtherCat?


Kennst du den Unterschied zwischen Ether*net* und Ether*CAT*?


----------



## witkatz (23 April 2010)

Das läuft nicht über EtherCAT sondern über EtherNet und TcpIp. Das TcpIp-Protokoll kann über eine EL6601 EtherNet Switchport Klemme getunnelt werden. Auf jeden Fall solltest du den IEC870-Master nicht direkt am EtherCAT anschließen, das geht nicht. Entweder an dem EtherNet Anschluss des CX9000 oder über eine EL6601.

Hast du auf dem CX9000 den Tcp/Ip Connection Server installiert? Der wird auf jeden Fall benötigt (RTFM). 

Gruß,
witkatz


----------



## Mattin81 (23 April 2010)

nein kenne ich scheinbar nicht. sorry, fange grade erst mit dem kram an.
welche manuel lese ich denn dazu am besten?

also ich hab auch nur das Netzwerkkabel (Port1) über nen Switch an den Rechner angeschlossen.


----------



## trinitaucher (23 April 2010)

Ether*CAT* ist ein spezieller Echtzeit-Ethernet-Feldbus, an dem keine "normalen" Ethernet-Geräte angeschlossen werden können.

Hier eine Systemdoku:
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p...bt_ecsysoverview_systemproperties.htm&id=4907

Die Ether*CAT*-Schnittstelle am CX ist der Klemmen-Anschluss (rechts am Gerät).
Wenn die Gegenstelle, mit der Kommuniziert werden soll, ein normales Ethernet-Gerät ist, kannst du es direkt an einem der vorderen RJ45-Ports am CX anschließen, oder den CX entsprechend in ein vorhandenes Netzwerk hängen.

Von dem IEC-Protokoll habe ich keine Ahnung. Da schauste am besten in die Doku oder fragst mal bei den beckhoff-Leuten nach, die dir das verkauft haben. Die helfen einem meist, wenn's um solche grundsätzlichen Fragen geht. Ansonsten der Beckhoff-Support. Aber die sind eher für die "schwierigeren" Fragen offen.


----------



## Mattin81 (23 April 2010)

okay. vielen Dank. Also ist EtherCat im Prinzip ein Bus ähnlich wie CAN? wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden hab. 

Wegen dem Tcp/Ip Connection Server guck ich dann nochmal. wie ich den installiert kriege. 

Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall erstmal für die Info!


----------



## witkatz (23 April 2010)

Die komplette Doku für die Beckhoff-Software, also TwinCAT und alle zusätzlichen Libs und Supplements findest du im Information System. Hier die Doku des Supplement "IEC 60870-5-104":

http://infosys.beckhoff.com/content.../tcplciec870_5_104slave_overview.htm?id=18569

Hier findest du die detaillierte Installationsanleitung. Wenn du das richtige Supplement für CE gekauft und installiert hast, dann hast du im TwinCAT unterverzeichnis \TwinCAT\CE\TCPIP\Install\ die CAB Installationsdateien für das CE-System. Kopieren, ausführen, fertig ist der Lack.

Schönes WE 
witkatz


----------



## Mattin81 (28 April 2010)

Es hat übrigens an dem Tcp/Ip Connection Server gelegen. war zwar etwas schwieriger den auf die CE zu kopieren. Aber jetzt läuft es. 

Vielen Dank für Eure hilfe!


----------

